# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Свадебный момент "В детство обратный билет"

## Уралочка

Дорогие друзья! Мой саквояж уже распух от идей и требуется разложить их по отдельным кармашкам. Предлагаю Вам оценить свадебные моменты.

*«В ДЕТСТВО ОБРАТНЫЙ БИЛЕТ»*

Яркая свадьба - это игра на контрастах .
Умело, совмещая лирику и сентиментальность с весельем и смехом можно добиться потрясающего эффекта. 

 «В детство обратный билет»-  один из самых трогательных моментов на свадьбе для молодожёнов и родителей. Прекрасная возможность выразить свою благодарность и уважение к родителям. 

Порой, для таких моментов тяжело подобрать слова, ведь детство  навсегда остается в нашей душе ярким, чистым и нежным воспоминанием.
Это действительно запоминающееся действие, когда эмоции переполняют гостей, когда слезы появляются на глазах родителей  и детей!
Этот момент я провожу перед тостом за родителей.

*В комплект входит подробное описание, музыкальное оформление, ВИДЕО.*

*Стоимость комплекта 900 рублей.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*





есть такой моментик


но всё же...жених не выдержал, невесте пришлось его успокаивать..... да.... ЭТО - БЫЛО!!!

----------


## КаТроф

*В детство обратный билет* - это потрясающий, сильный момент, наполненый до такой степени взвешенным и обдуманным текстом, что даже при первом ПРОСТО ЧТЕНИИ слезы наворачиваются и хочется быстрее бежать к людям и дарить им это счастье, еще раз напоминать о самом главном и самом важном. Огромноем Вам спасибо.

----------


## Уралочка

> *В детство обратный билет* - это потрясающий, сильный момент, наполненый до такой степени взвешенным и обдуманным текстом, что даже при первом ПРОСТО ЧТЕНИИ слезы наворачиваются и хочется быстрее бежать к людям и дарить им это счастье, еще раз напоминать о самом главном и самом важном. Огромноем Вам спасибо.





> Воистину палочка-выручалочка, с четким учетом психологии дам-с в при отсутствии мен-с


Я очень рада, что мои блоки и игровые моменты Вам понравились. Екатерина приобрела оптом практически, чуть ли не весь материал и получила бонус.. 
Материал, который даже ещё и не выставлялся. Удачи Вам в работе. С уважением, Елена Уралочка. :Tender:

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> «В ДЕТСТВО ОБРАТНЫЙ БИЛЕТ»


Приобрела вместе с этим эпизодом новое вИдение лиричных моментов на свадьбе!Леночка,огромное спасибо за обратный билет!Слезы наворачивались даже,когда только читала текст.А уж при проведении сердца гостей начинают стучать в такт!Особенно порадовало,что наконец-то уделяется большое значение папам на празднике!
Удачи и новых идей!!!!

----------


## Светлая Лань

Слезы у всех: молодые, родители, гости, да и у ведущей! Слезы чистые, можно даже сказать очищающие!!! Потрясающий момент! Спасибо тебе, Леночка! На свадьбах душещемящий момент между молодыми и родителями!!!

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

> «В ДЕТСТВО ОБРАТНЫЙ БИЛЕТ»


Очень красивый и трогательный момент! Лен, спасибо большое! :flower:

----------


## Уралочка

> Очень красивый и трогательный момент! Лен, спасибо большое!


Герман, спасибо.Спасибо всем за отзывы. Люблю этот момент сама.... теперь он у меня идёт как тост за родителей... :Yes4:

----------


## Аквамаринка

Леночка, спасибо за момент! Четвёртый раз провожу, четвертый раз мой муж-диджей плачет, а в конце - молодые и родители обнимаются так все вместе, как будто их какая-то сила бросает в объятия друг друга. И сила это твоя, Леночка! Удачи тебе и невероятного полёта мысли. А еще денежек в придачу и благодарных клиентов!  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Уралочка

*Дорогие форумчане, кто приобрёл "Обратный билет в детство", пишите в личку, появилось ВИДЕО.С уважением, Елена.*

----------


## цветок

Леночка,огромное спасибо за обратный билет.Было так трогательно,нежно,столько эмоций.Очень благодарили молодые за этот момент.Теперь он мой навсегда.

----------


## angela1122

Лена скажи пожалуйста, сколько минут занимает этот блок? И он в стихах или в прозе?

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена скажи пожалуйста, сколько минут занимает этот блок? И он в стихах или в прозе?


Анжела, этот момент длится примерно от 5-10 минут. Стихов нет, НО.... текст обязательно должен быть выучен! с уважением, Елена.

----------


## angela1122

Леночка я в восторге от блока в детство обратный билет, провела на двух свадьбах, эмоции переполняют всех, и молодых, и родителей, и всех гостей! гости после этого блока с особым вниманием начинают относиться!  Еще раз огромное спасибо за блог!!!

----------


## Olga Plovayko

Леночка, спасибо огромное за блок "В детство обратный билет". Проводила на свадьбе и на юбилее (30 лет). Все были в восторге, эмоции через край!!!

----------


## Уралочка

Ольга, вот и славно! Очень рада что понравился это блок. :Tender:

----------


## Настя_81

Елена! Спасибо Вам большое, за этот замечательный момент! Начну с того, что я сама не могла сдержать слез, когда репитировала дома))) ну а на свадьбе вообще был фурор, ПЛАКАЛИ ВСЕ!!! Включая мужчин))) Потом гости подходили и говорили : Настя, нас в ЗАГсе не могли так расстрогать, что ты с нами делаешь! )))Леночка, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!

----------


## Юлия Протасова

Спасибо Елена за ваши игровые блоки спасибо вам огромное! Сейчас без ваших блоков как Богатыри, хулиганские страсти, я просто не обхожусь!

----------


## катерина333

Елена, оплатила. ЖДу этого момента с нетерпением!

----------


## Alisa86

Замечательная штучка - в детство обратный билет! Такая трогательная вещь! Главное теперь самой сдержать эмоции))) Елене - большое спасибо за такой клад!

----------


## катерина333

Уже 3 раза провела этот эпизод. В миллион раз лучше всяких там стихов!!! сПАСИБО огромное! Очень нравятся все ваши блоки)))

----------


## Уралочка

> Уже 3 раза провела этот эпизод. В миллион раз лучше всяких там стихов!!! сПАСИБО огромное! Очень нравятся все ваши блоки)))


Катерина и Вам спасибо за отзыв!!! Очень приятно :Tender:

----------


## Светлана2012

Елена все хотела написать но времени совсем не было. Спасибо за этот момент Очень трогательный, душевный, мамы плачут , дети тоже :))) здоровоооооооооо.. я обожаю такие моменты!

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена все хотела написать но времени совсем не было. Спасибо за этот момент Очень трогательный, душевный, мамы плачут , дети тоже :))) здоровоооооооооо.. я обожаю такие моменты!


Светлана,спасибо. :Tender:  Я не изобрела велосипед, но момент действительно хорош. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Ангелин@

Елена спасибо за "обратный билет в детство"!!! Очень трогательно и душевно! Слёзы появляются, не только у молодых и их родителей...но и у многих гостей...Какое-то время не решалась проводить...НО...решила все-таки попробовать...Сделала вывод, что данный момент очень НУЖНЫЙ и ЗНАЧИМЫЙ на свадьбе...теперь провожу всегда!!!!!  :Yes4:

----------


## Уралочка

Анжелика - сколько нежности в фотографиях,просто завораживает. Спасибо!!!!! Рада,что пользуешься моим материалом.  :Tender:

----------


## elmira67

хотелось бы посмотреть в каком стиле вы пишете. иначе как приобретать кота в мешке?

----------


## Ирина06121979

Очень важный, трогательный и значимый момент на свадьбе - возможность для молодоженов и их родителей выразить свои чувства друг другу, ведь в обычной жизни мы почему-то так редко это делаем...Мне кажется, ни один гость не остался равнодушным. Елена, спасибо за Ваше творчество!

----------

Уралочка (06.07.2017)

----------

